# Louisiana: "Stop Surviving The Flood Without Permission!"



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I truly hate govt on all levels sticking their nose in the people's business.

Louisiana Officials Demand That Self-Reliant Locals Stop Surviving The Flood Without Permission | Zero Hedge


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

FUBAR

On a side note, what a racist country we live in. A middle class near middle age white man picks up a young black male and carries him through the water to safety. Even if the black male is a window licking short bus riding retard, he should be able to walk through knee high flood water while the white guy saves the rest of his family?

Again, FUBAR

View attachment 23106


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> FUBAR
> 
> On a side note, what a racist country we live in. A middle class near middle age white man picks up a young black male and carries him through the water to safety. Even if the black male is a window licking short bus riding retard, he should be able to walk through knee high flood water while the white guy saves the rest of his family?
> 
> ...


That is a very large and separate conversation.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Possibly the black gentleman is paralyzed and unable to walk.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> Possibly the black gentleman is paralyzed and unable to walk.


Your probably right, another brother probably capped him in the back for messin' with his ho's?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Five'll get you ten it is a "photo-op."


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

God forbid people help out their own in their community. I'm just waiting for the gov. to start telling us when we can wipe our asses.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just finished the article. I wish I could say that it floored me, but it didn't. All it did was reaffirm my belief that government is nothing more than organized crime, nowadays.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> Just finished the article. I wish I could say that it floored me, but it didn't. All it did was reaffirm my belief that government is nothing more than organized crime, nowadays.


You can not be floored when your eyes are open.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

To Hell with idiotic government regulations! If we waited for the government to do anything we'd all be dead. They don't realize we don't need or want total control over our daily lives. FEMA still means Fix Everything My A$$!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I hope they continue to do what they are doing. Government has gotten out of control. So now to help someone during a crisis you have to get a permit? STUPID doesn't even begin to cover this subject. 

I would continue helping others no matter what some politician said.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Helping others that need help is one thing , helping others that can do for them selfies is another , I am not going to help a lazy person that just wants a hand out .


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> Helping others that need help is one thing , helping others that can do for them selfies is another , I am not going to help a lazy person that just wants a hand out .


I believe in a hand up but not a hand out.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Permits??? Insurance??? These idiots couldn't poor pi$$ out of a boot with the instructions written on the heal. Firing half of government workers including those elected would be a good start.


----------

